# The "Guess what bvibert's sig number means" Thread



## Greg (Jan 15, 2008)

Currently 291. Who's first?


----------



## Marc (Jan 15, 2008)

Number of times he face planted at the last Sundown gathering?


----------



## severine (Jan 15, 2008)

Woa, Brian!  You really need to change that picture in your profile!  You don't look like that anymore!!!

As for the #, I know, but I'm not telling!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2008)

This should be interesting...

I'm just posting so that my sig will be easily visible to all...


----------



## Marc (Jan 15, 2008)

Number of times he's been smacked by his wife this year?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2008)

severine said:


> Woa, Brian!  You really need to change that picture in your profile!  You don't look like that anymore!!!



Is that better??


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2008)

Marc said:


> Number of times he's been smacked by his wife this year?



291 would be way too low for that...


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 15, 2008)

Marc said:


> Number of times he's been smacked by his wife this year?



This year, or this week?

I think it's the number of days till next ski season starts. Maybe.


----------



## severine (Jan 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Is that better??


Beautiful.  Just beautiful.  Love the pinup pose.


----------



## Marc (Jan 15, 2008)

Number of posts I've made that make any sense?


----------



## Mildcat (Jan 15, 2008)

How often does it change?


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 15, 2008)

Marc said:


> Number of posts I've made that make any sense?



291 is far too high for that. By like 300.
Yes, some of your posts are negative sensical.


----------



## Mildcat (Jan 15, 2008)

I would guess the Dow but it's only down about 212 right now so it can't be that.


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2008)

The smart ass changed it again - 301


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 15, 2008)

Number of pm's he gets asking what it is?


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 15, 2008)

I'd say number of brain cells currently functioning but the number just went up, not down


----------



## Paul (Jan 15, 2008)

A completely arbitrary and random number?


----------



## Mildcat (Jan 15, 2008)

I hope it's not his cholesterol, that wouldn't be good.


----------



## Paul (Jan 15, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> I hope it's not his cholesterol, that wouldn't be good.



Or Blood Sugar....


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 15, 2008)

Number of people he has knocked off the lift while bumping chairs at Sundown


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 15, 2008)

amount of money he saved by switching to Geico?


----------



## Marc (Jan 15, 2008)

The number of heart attacks Wilford Brimley has suffered?


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 15, 2008)

_Article 301 is a controversial article of the Turkish penal code, taking effect on June 1, 2005, and introduced as part of a package of penal-law reform in the process preceding the opening of negotiations for Turkish membership of the European Union (EU), in order to bring Turkey up to EU standards.[1][2] It makes it a crime to insult "Turkishness". Since this Article became law, charges have been brought in more than 60 cases, some of which are high-profile.[3] Büyük Hukukçular Birliği ("Great Jurists Union") headed by Kemal Kerinçsiz, a Turkish lawyer, is "behind nearly all of Article 301 trials".[4] Kerinçsiz himself is responsible for forty of the trials,[5] including the high-profile ones._

I have no idea what 291 might have been, unless he's a Photo-Seccesionist.


----------



## Paul (Jan 15, 2008)

You said "penal"


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2008)

*$301*

Clearly, it's the price he paid for these skis:







:-o


----------



## severine (Jan 15, 2008)

Paul said:


> Or Blood Sugar....


I literally am LOLing right now!!!!! :lol:


Hawkshot99 said:


> Number of people he has knocked off the lift while bumping chairs at Sundown


Except he doesn't bump chairs anymore... you know, he's A big boss man now. 



Paul said:


> You said "penal"


I say "juvenile". :roll: (of course, I giggled, too... )


----------



## severine (Jan 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Clearly, it's the price he paid for these skis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:  Snuck that in while I was typing!


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 15, 2008)

Number of times he's hated on my white ski pants?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> I'd say number of brain cells currently functioning but the number just went up, not down



Hey, I'm offended by that!  Maybe I am getting smarter by the minute! :idea:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Number of times he's hated on my white ski pants?



Hate is such a strong word....  Maybe I _am_ jealous of them...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Number of people he has knocked off the lift while bumping chairs at Sundown



Maybe the number of people I've _wanted_ to knock out with the lift, or otherwise...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Clearly, it's the price he paid for these skis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Greg got it, and that was a steal! 

I wasn't going to say anything, but I got a pair for you too.  156cm sound good?


----------



## Paul (Jan 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Hate is such a strong word....  Maybe I _am_ jealous of them...



Brian's next ski duds...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2008)

Paul said:


> Or Blood Sugar....



I don't even know what Blood Sugar is, but it sounds tasty!


----------



## Paul (Jan 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I don't even know what Blood Sugar is, but it sounds tasty!








Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## tcharron (Jan 16, 2008)

The number of times he's looked at AlpineZone that day?


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 16, 2008)

291 301 163

Ski lengths he's owned?
Those 301's would rip. (but could be ski jump skis, if Brians in the 6'6" range.)


----------



## bvibert (Jan 16, 2008)

Some good guesses here, you guys want a hint?


----------



## tcharron (Jan 16, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Some good guesses here, you guys want a hint?



Yea, but make it vague.  :-D


----------



## bvibert (Jan 16, 2008)

tcharron said:


> Yea, but make it vague.  :-D



Apple


----------



## Trekchick (Jan 16, 2008)

Bmi?


----------



## severine (Jan 16, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Bmi?


:lol:


----------



## Trekchick (Jan 16, 2008)

Severine, I thought you'd like that.


----------



## tcharron (Jan 16, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Apple



:blink:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 16, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Apple



Track number on your iPod shuffle playing when you posted.....
But that would mean you've been listening to the same song for a day and a half now.


----------



## tcharron (Jan 16, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Apple



See, now we're wondering if that's a serious hint, or if your just messing with me.  :-D


----------



## bvibert (Jan 16, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Bmi?





severine said:


> :lol:





Trekchick said:


> Severine, I thought you'd like that.



I feel like I'm left out of some girly inside joke.  

I think that'd be a bit high for my Body Mass Index...


----------



## jack97 (Jan 16, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I feel like I'm left out of some girly inside joke.



I think its a common thing they do in the sisterhood.......





bvibert said:


> I think that'd be a bit high for my Body Mass Index...



remember man rule #1, round is a shape.


----------



## tcharron (Jan 16, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I feel like I'm left out of some girly inside joke.
> 
> I think that'd be a bit high for my Body Mass Index...



I was going to say blood pressure, but then there was the lookup of data, and the discovery of the level you'd be dead at, and..  Well, that idea got thrown out.


----------



## tcharron (Jan 16, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Apple



The total quantity remaining of the item at http://sac.bvibert.com/ when you actually decide to take a look at it?  Apple is reference to your favorite underpants, as shown in this illistration.


----------



## Mildcat (Jan 17, 2008)

I know I know!!! Everybody sing along.

*"96 bottles of beer on the wall
 96 bottles of beeeer."*


----------



## ckofer (Jan 20, 2008)

He's a Richard Petty fan


----------



## andyzee (Jan 20, 2008)

Number of days to his next video release.


----------



## tcharron (Jan 21, 2008)

The number of hours until something..


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2008)

You guy's need another hint???


----------



## andyzee (Jan 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> You guy's need another hint???


 
Not really


----------



## tcharron (Jan 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> You guy's need another hint???



Depends on how close the guesses have been.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Not really



Well I was going to give a real good one, but I guess not now... :roll:


:smash:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2008)

tcharron said:


> Depends on how close the guesses have been.



I can honestly say that _some_ have been close...


----------



## andyzee (Jan 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Well I was going to give a real good one, but I guess not now... :roll:
> 
> 
> :smash:


 
Cool


----------



## ckofer (Jan 21, 2008)

something to do with your stock portfolio


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2008)

ckofer said:


> something to do with your stock portfolio



If I had a stock portfolio that would probably be a good guess...


----------



## tcharron (Jan 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I can honestly say that _some_ have been close...



I KNEW it.  SAC bought underpants!  :-D


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2008)

tcharron said:


> I KNEW it.  SAC bought underpants!  :-D



Ummmm....  I don't think so....


----------



## andyzee (Jan 21, 2008)

Number of minutes since your last fart?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Number of minutes since your last fart?



:lol:  No, but funny!  The numbers would typically be single digits it that were the case...


----------



## andyzee (Jan 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> :lol: No, but funny! The numbers would typically be single digits it that were the case...


 
Know what you mean


----------



## Mildcat (Jan 22, 2008)

Nyse composite?


----------



## Mildcat (Jan 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> :lol:  No, but funny!  The numbers would typically be single digits it that were the case...



Mine would be double digits before I even wake up.


----------



## Mildcat (Jan 22, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Mine would be double digits before I even wake up.



Sorry, I'm an idiot. I read that wrong.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 22, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Sorry, I'm an idiot. I read that wrong.


 
4:54 am reading about farts, guess it's understandable


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 23, 2008)

So? What is it? Or is it still a secret?

We've covered farts and who knows what else here. I'm sure we can bring in goats, beer bottles, and things Marc does in his "personal time," but we've got OSME's sore neck and the cheesed milk thread for that sort of thing.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 24, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> So? What is it? Or is it still a secret?
> 
> We've covered farts and who knows what else here. I'm sure we can bring in goats, beer bottles, and things Marc does in his "personal time," but we've got OSME's sore neck and the cheesed milk thread for that sort of thing.



Nah, this thread hasn't gotten nearly bizarre enough yet.  I'm pretty sure there's still plenty to be covered...


----------



## severine (Jan 24, 2008)

You're such a dork.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Nah, this thread hasn't gotten nearly bizarre enough yet.  I'm pretty sure there's still plenty to be covered...



Could we get a recap of the sequence of numbers, then? I think I may have missed a few changes in there, somewhere.


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 24, 2008)

severine said:


> You're such a dork.



Thank you.


----------



## Marc (Jan 24, 2008)

Number of cows Marc has been......

Meh.  Nevermind on that one.  Brian wouldn't know anyway.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 24, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Could we get a recap of the sequence of numbers, then? I think I may have missed a few changes in there, somewhere.



You gotta pay attention, once they're gone they're gone forever...  No records!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 24, 2008)

severine said:


> You're such a dork.



lol.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 24, 2008)

severine said:


> You're such a dork.



I love you too...


----------



## Marc (Jan 24, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> The number of members who have recently passed a post number milestone and he has been meaning to start a thread about the fact...



Stop whining.  You're not getting one for 1500.


----------



## Marc (Jan 24, 2008)

Lol.  I'm far too crooked to be straightened out.  I hadn't noticed it was quiet recently, per se.  Just that things had been a lot less sucky around here lately.


----------



## Mildcat (Jan 28, 2008)

Brians number 1!!!
Brians number 1!!!

If I was as good as Paul I would post a picture of a foam finger but I'm just too lazy.


----------



## Paul (Jan 28, 2008)

Mildcat, I am truly humbled.


----------



## tcharron (Jan 30, 2008)

666?

You are just farkin with us, arent you..  :-D


----------



## bvibert (Jan 31, 2008)

tcharron said:


> 666?
> 
> You are just farkin with us, arent you..  :-D



Would it help if I told you that someone already guess it correctly in this thread?  I just wanted to play it out a little longer....


----------



## Mildcat (Jan 31, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Would it help if I told you that someone already guess it correctly in this thread?  I just wanted to play it out a little longer....





Greg said:


> Clearly, it's the price he paid for these skis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew it had to be this. :grin:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 31, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> I knew it had to be this. :grin:



Sorry to ruin your fantasy, but no...


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2008)

Seeing as you just had a great day at MRG yesterday and now your curious sig number is pegged at one million, is it some sort of mood meter or something?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Seeing as you just had a great day at MRG yesterday and now your curious sig number is pegged at one million, is it some sort of mood meter or something?



I noticed that as well...Made me laugh.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Seeing as you just had a great day at MRG yesterday and now your curious sig number is pegged at one million, is it some sort of mood meter or something?





ALLSKIING said:


> I noticed that as well...Made me laugh.



I'll be perfectly honest; At first it was a completely random number, as Paul guessed early on, designed just to get people talking.  Plus it was sort of an anti ski day counter, for what ever reason.

Lately though it turned into a mood meter.  If you noticed when the rain came in and ruined any chance of Magic happening it turned to a red -6 and didn't change till I got back from MRG.

There, now the secret is out.

Sorry for not confirming that you were right earlier Paul, but that would have ruined my fun..


----------



## andyzee (Feb 15, 2008)

It's the number of times he asked Win to adapt him.


----------



## Paul (Feb 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'll be perfectly honest; At first it was a completely random number, as Paul guessed early on, designed just to get people talking.  Plus it was sort of an anti ski day counter, for what ever reason.
> 
> Lately though it turned into a mood meter.  If you noticed when the rain came in and ruined any chance of Magic happening it turned to a red -6 and didn't change till I got back from MRG.
> 
> ...



YAY ME!!!

I can haz prize?


----------



## Paul (Feb 15, 2008)

andyzee said:


> It's the number of times he asked Win to adapt him.



Adapt him to what?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 15, 2008)

The number of vertical feet I hit today..


----------



## Marc (Feb 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'll be perfectly honest; At first it was a completely random number, as Paul guessed early on, designed just to get people talking.  Plus it was sort of an anti ski day counter, for what ever reason.
> 
> Lately though it turned into a mood meter.  If you noticed when the rain came in and ruined any chance of Magic happening it turned to a red -6 and didn't change till I got back from MRG.
> 
> ...



h8 u die


----------



## severine (Feb 15, 2008)

Didn't think it would become such a hot topic!  Sorry it was so anti-climactic.


----------

